# Steyr Chilean Mauser M1912



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I added the Mauser with bayonet to the collection, will break it down and clean it up and post a few pictures... its the long version in the original 7mm... anybody have some surplus ammo lying around?? probably wont shoot this one enough to reload but we will wait and see.... any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

I'll look.

If you reload, try 40.0 gr of IMR 4895 and a 139 gr bullet.

It is mild, was gunsmith recommended to me, and it shot good out of my old mauser.

Joraca


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks Joraca... I do reload... already have appropriate bullets just shopping for brass & dies at midway... does look to be better to hand load a few rounds...


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is this the 7x57 mm? I found an old mauser shooting this round and it is sweet. 139 grains, kicks less than a 243 and drops Alabama white tails in their tracks. Love to see some pics. Fond of the Mausers.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, I looked where I remembered seeing a coffee can full of old military 7x57 ammo, and all that was left was a baggie with a few long fmj bullets in it. 

Rats got them, I guess.

Sorry.

Joraca


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

No woryz Joraca.... thanks for the heads up on the load data... Pcola4 yes... the 7mm Mauser is the 7x57 cartridge.... The gun is in pretty good shape but I want to break it down and have a look-see at it... so thats two thumbs up for 139gr bullets in a Mauser..... anybody else?????


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres a pic or two.... will start working on it this weekend...


----------

